# Sobreancho vial



## jamestgc1989

Alguien sepa lo que es el "sobreancho vial"?

Gracias


----------



## Vell Bruixot

this might be what you are referring to  (else it could also refer to "wide load" for lorries)... just taking some shots here

sobreancho

ES: sobreancho
EN: wide gauge
Definition ES: separación entre las cabezas de carril cuando esta distancia es ligeramente mayor que la galga normal, bien porque ya esté previsto en el proyecto en las curvas de radio reducido, bien debido al desgaste del carril dentro de los límites permisibles
Definition EN: the distance between the heads of the rails when it is slightly greater than the standard system gage either by design at some sections or due to rail worn within permissible limits


----------



## k-in-sc

In this document
http://www.alcaldiabogota.gov.co/sisjur/normas/Norma1.jsp?i=2203
it seems to mean additional right of way besides the width of the road itself, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## fernandobn97007

¿Qué tal "gage widening"?


----------



## k-in-sc

We really need to know if this is in reference to railroad tracks or a road.


----------



## jamestgc1989

It is in reference to roads, rather than railways, in this instance. Wide gauge sounded pretty good


----------



## k-in-sc

"Wide gauge" would be for a railroad.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Another choice would be "*extra width*" or "*extended width*" for roads, what you think?
Other terms for the context:
minimum running width
effective running width


----------



## k-in-sc

fernandobn97007 said:


> Another choice would be "*extra width*" or "*extended width*" for roads, what you think?
> Other terms for the context:
> minimum running width
> effective running width


Where did you get "running width"? It sounds odd to me.
We really need the context (required under forum rules!). There's no point in keeping on trying to guess.


----------



## fernandobn97007

I am not trying to guess! 
First because I am an engineer, I am used to translate technical context terms, second because I found these terms in this document. 

Trying only to help. I understood the context is roads, already said by jamestgc1989.

Running width (I meant in a roads context, not for sobreancho vial) = paved width for *running* traffic.

First I suggested gage widening, but understand this is used for railroad.
Then I suggested extra width or extended width for roads.

sobre- = Indica superposición o adición  
ancho = width
sobreancho = ampliación, (widening) 
sobreancho víal = road widenning



k-in-sc said:


> Where did you get "running width"? It sounds odd to me.
> We really need the context (required under forum rules!). There's no point in keeping on trying to guess.


----------



## k-in-sc

I wasn't suggesting you don't know what you're talking about, fer. I was saying we don't know what the OP is talking about. Extra width for safety reasons, such as on a curve? For future projects, such as sidewalks, streetscaping, bike lanes? Lanes purposely built wider than the standard to allow for future increases in traffic capacity simply by restriping them narrower?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Sorry K-in-sc for my latino blood! I misunderstood your quote, sounded at first like a rebuke.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Sangre latina"  ... that could be a song!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

It *is* a song, in fact... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sangre_latina


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually I was thinking of the one by Paulina Rubio, where she's bored and she decides to go for a walk ...


----------



## Hakuna Matata

BTW, she looks far better than Chayanne...


----------

